# オニイサマガ...コワイノ?



## JapanForever

Hi there,
I have some troubles with katakana so I would ask some help about this sentence.

オニイサマガ...コワイノ?

So the context it is a girl who is talking with her sibling (older brother) and the two are in a bad situation and arguing with each other (the girl is very scared). The guy orders her to do something and she hesitates. I know there is "oniisama" there. But I wonder about the second part. She asks a question to him, but what does she ask.
- Does she say "Oniisan, are you also scared?"
Or
- Does she say "Am I afraid of my brother?"
Or 
- Does she say "My brother is scary?"
There is for more context (here are in order):






Thanks for your answers


----------



## Shiratori99

Apparently the brother says that he's scared of one thing and then she asks "Onii-sama is... scared?"... "Why?"


----------



## JapanForever

Actually that's the sister who wonders if he is scared while he isn't. But I wondered with doesn't "ga" because "ga kowai no"  mean to be scared of something? As she is asks "oniisama ga kowai no?" Oniisama is the subject there, isn't it? But it would mean no sense if she said she was scared of her brother. I have trouble with ga there.


----------



## Shiratori99

が can be both subject or object, depending on the sentence.

「怖いのが、一つ…？　わからないな」　→　Who says this?


----------



## JapanForever

That's the brother who said this (btw what does this sentence mean?). Then after he ordered her an order, and she asks this sentence オニイサマガ...コワイノ?


----------



## Shiratori99

"There's something you're scared of...? I don't get it."

Welp, how does it continue?


----------



## JapanForever

So 一つ means something? Well he reassures her, and orders her to do something (picture 2) and she is relunctant to do this. He insists and she asks the sentence. (By the way what is the sentence which follows it after she asks this in picture 3)?


----------



## Shiratori99

I mean, how does it continue after that?

一つ　= one (thing)

混乱した妹の声－－－－なぜ？　→ "...said my little sister in a confused voice... Why?" (literally: ...my confused little sister's voice... Why?)


----------



## JapanForever

After she said this sentence? There is this sentence:
Brother: さあ, (sister's name) やろう. やるんだよっ
Sister: ウン

混乱した妹の声 means confused voice? Is she surprised?
By the way, right before the brother ask 怖いのが、一つ…？ she said this.


----------



## Shiratori99

Well, it's either that she's asking if her brother is scared or that she's saying the thing she's scared of is her brother. The question mark indicates it's #1, but I'm not really sure. Maybe a native speaker can help.


----------



## JapanForever

But as she is telling this to her brother, isn't the 1? Okay I will ask someone of native. Thanks for your answer.


----------



## 810senior

Let me see, these sentences sound so philosophic to me... in my view, she wonder why she is scared of her brother because she don't want to think her brother is scary, the contradictory thoughts made her more confused after all.
I would like to know the whole context, what is it going on there in the picture?

Ritual or something?


----------



## JapanForever

Okay let me rephrase.
At the beginning they say something which is dangerous for them.
The girl said it is dangerous (a huge thing) and she repeats she is scared. (Of thr thing)
The brother asks what is she afraid of, and  said it isnt dangerous.
She kept saying she is scared.
The brother tries to reassure but barely.
He then asks her to do something for him (against the thing)
But she is relunctant to do this.
He kept insisting and she said this sentence where she is scared of something (her brother or the thing or if the brother is scared)
Then the brother ordered her to do so she does it.
By the way during all this time the two arent in the same room and they are communicating by one way (like a phone or something)
Do you want more screenshot?


----------



## 810senior

Thanks for your explanation in details but I'm afraid I can't declare what they are supposed to mean since above sentence is pretty ambiguous. (maybe she didn't exactly say what she really wanted because she is so confused due to the unknown terror, that's why the sentence is written in katakana, not in formal spelling such as お兄様が・・・怖いの？)
My attempt which I can come up with is "I'm scared of... my brother?", probably it is close to the literal translation.

It would be better to wait for someone's opinion about this. Let's hold it for a while.


----------



## JapanForever

Maybe but I just wonder because she said this to her brother she is scared of her brother? That's sound odd. (And she talks in katakana because she doesn't talk in a normal way)
Anyway there is the dialogue before all of this (the girl talks in katakana the brother in hiragana)
Sister: トテモ、 オオキナモノ
Brother: そうだね、 とても大きいね
Sister: デモ、 イッパイイル. イナイノニイルノ, オニイサマ  .
Brother どうしたんだい?  いないのに, いる?
Sister: アレハ、 イッパイデ、 ヒトツ. トツテモ, コワイ...コワイノガ、 ヒトツ. 
Brother: 怖いのが、一つ…？　わからないな
Sister:  タクサン、タクサン カンガエテルノニ.
ゼンブ、 オナジ. 
カナシクテ, コワイ...ソレダケナノ.
Brother:  大丈夫だよ.
Sister: オニイサマ , コワイノ.
Brother: (asks order)
Sister: オニイサマ ?
Brother: repeats order, in a more irritated way
Sister: オニイサマガ...コワイノ?
Brother: Brother: さあ, (sister's name) やろう. やるんだよっ
Sister: ウン
Is it better?


----------



## JapanForever

I would think in this context she has to her brother if he is afraid. Am I right?


----------

